# Manual Gearbox - Stiff When Selecting Gears



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

When I go to change gears, 1st to 2nd for example it takes some effort to push the gear stick into 2nd. Same for other gears too. Taking the car out of gear isn't an issue, but there's extra resistance when moving it into the next gear. It makes smooth/quick gear changes quite difficult. With an old car that I had (admittedly a Clio) once the clutch was down you could move the gear stick freely between all of the gears.

Yes, I am fully depressing the clutch when changing gears.

Anyone else find this?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine's a smooth as silk no notchiness at all, barely have to use any effort to change gear - sounds like an issue!
Someone will be along soon with a solution


----------



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2009)

handyman said:


> When I go to change gears, 1st to 2nd for example it takes some effort to push the gear stick into 2nd. Same for other gears too. Taking the car out of gear isn't an issue, but there's extra resistance when moving it into the next gear. It makes smooth/quick gear changes quite difficult. With an old car that I had (admittedly a Clio) once the clutch was down you could move the gear stick freely between all of the gears.
> 
> Yes, I am fully depressing the clutch when changing gears.
> 
> Anyone else find this?


i have exactelly the same problem m8 dont no whats going on :? 
can any 1 else help on this situation cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its normal for Audi GB's
Stiff 1 to 2 and clunky

Dont forget FWD and quattro when comparing feel.....


----------



## Mikul (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is the same way. It's pretty bad. I'm still under 5K miles, but I'm just beginning to notice that it's improving.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I had three MKI TT's and the gearbox in all of them was total pants, stiff, notchey and clunky.
After a while they get crunchy as well as the synchros start to fail.

When the MKII arrived I was really hoping the gearbox would be better but after a test drive It was obvious Audi had used the same nasty, notchey, clunky crap they put in the MK1 so I took STronic and have never looked back.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm, I found this topic when searching but couldn't find my original topic on this subject that I posted recently. Chuffin' search! :x When I got my "Approved" TT the gear change was the smoothest thing, seriously impressive. Now I have the same clunky problem, with intermittent issues changing gear as described above. It can be resistant one time, but if you move the lever in and out of the gear a few times you can feel the difference between when it doesn't want to change, and how it was when I bought the car.

I took it to the dealer, the mechanic drove it, said it was normal but bled and refilled the clutch fluid in case it had any bubbles in it. It seemed fine briefly but basically it's done nothing. What next? :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Maybe adjust the gear linkage?

Not sure if this is applicable to the Mk 2 gear box - but its highly likely to be - so have a look at this recent post on the Mk 1 section and the video:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=186073


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for that... I'll pursue it with the dealer as their first punt has basically done nothing. Watching that video, if all that holds things in correct adjustment are some springs causing the cable to be gripped I'm not surprised it slowly gets a bit knackered. Seems like a cack system on the face of it...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Nov 3, 2010)

The linkage is what I thought of first too. Do yourself a favor and upgrade to a Diesel Geek Sigma. What a difference that makes. Top notch quality from those boys too.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Say what now?  

[smiley=book2.gif] Oh, short shift thingy. Well it looks more solid than some grippy spring jobby that's for sure. Not convinced I need a short shift though


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Nov 3, 2010)

Not the same as your typical short shift setup at the shifter. Much better feel and slightly shorter throws as well as side to side. It takes all the sponginess out of it. Mate it up with a meaty knob like those from Auto Aesthetics and you'll have a great shifting experience!


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it just stiff or are you also find it jarring from not clutching in properly or at all?
Had this issue which i initially thought was the syncros or link..if you can determine it is neither...

Ends up i went to get the car checked out for a noise when in idle. Long story short dual mass flywheel got replaced under warranty..not the best technically savvy with cars but i mentioned the same gear issue and Audi had told me it couldve been due to the faulty flywheel..and my gears are now faultless after the replacement.


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not the same as your typical short shift setup at the shifter. Much better feel and slightly shorter throws as well as side to side. It takes all the sponginess out of it. Mate it up with a meaty knob like those from Auto Aesthetics and you'll have a great shifting experience!


Had this on the list of mods, but apparently with every day driving not worth it as any carelessness with a shifter can result in a lot of syncro damage.

It was jus a headache i thought i could go without.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Gear change is as smooth as Angelina Jolie's thigh in my MY 2010 S Line SE- pleasure to use in fact.

Hmmmmm..... thinking about it that thigh could be suffering from a bit of Pitting - geddit?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Boho said:


> Is it just stiff or are you also find it jarring from not clutching in properly or at all?
> Had this issue which i initially thought was the syncros or link..if you can determine it is neither...


It's not stiff as such, more like moving the shifter is a two-step move as there is resistance moving into the chosen gear before it pops in. Sometimes it's fine, mostly it's not. If you do the same move again it's usually the smooth, familiar travel.

Isn't the dual mass flywheel a DSG thing? :?


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

Having had 3 Audi's, Two VW's and a Seat I can say every car I had had a notchy gear change.

The S3 was so bad from 1st > 2nd, I had the gearbox changed (under warranty). Audi finally recognised the issue as a known fault and after a lot of to-ing and fro-ing I got the box replaced. The car went shortly after.

It might be worth a trip to the Dealer. You never know if you don't ask.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, they've changed the clutch fluid but it looks like I'll be going back. I can tell the difference between then and now (so smooth vs. er, not) so they need to take another look I reckon.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine was smooth but with a bit of a rubbery feel to it. Lubricated the moving parts on the gearbox with a bit of grease, now silky smooth. Japanese almost. But how fast you move the stick from gear to gear has a big impact on the force that is required for shifting gear. Get is right and the stick almost moves by itself to the next gear.

But yeah, if the clutch doesn't disengage fully, for instance because of air being trapped in the hydraulic system, or a damaged cylinder, then shifting gear gets hard. Especially getting into the gear.


----------

